# Vladimir Vasiliev in North Carolina



## dean stewart (Aug 11, 2004)

Vladimir Vasiliev Seminar Charlotte, NC

November 5th, 6th & 7th 2004 

Seminar Info: 
Location: Four Points Sheraton *
201 South McDowell St.  Charlotte, NC 28204 

Times: Friday 5pm to 9pm guest instructors- David Merrell & Scott Connors

Saturday: 10am to 11:30 Guest Instructor David Merrell
                 12pm to 5pm Vladimir Vasiliev 


Sunday 10am to 11:30am guest instructor Scott Connors
              12pm to 5pm Vladimir Vasiliev 

Cost: $175 before 9/30/2004 **Saturday Night Buffet Included!
$250 until 10/30/2004 Door price TBA 

Call 1-866-431-hawk to reserve your space by credit card or mail seminar fee to SMA 15905 Brookway Dr Suite#4210 Huntersville, NC 28078. 
*Call 800-762-1995 Ask for RMA Special-room rate is $69 per night 
(Cut off 10/06) & includes two breakfast buffets. Free Airport Shuttle!


----------



## mosquito (Sep 8, 2004)

I can't wait! 16 hours of Systema, what could be better than that? It will also be great to see familiar faces. See you in November!


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 8, 2004)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## mosquito (Sep 18, 2004)

so, what's to be covered by Connor and Merrell?
who's going?


----------



## dean stewart (Sep 26, 2004)

Topics covered:
Vladimir vasiliev
close quaters defense-standing and on the ground.
plus a few suprises!
Guest instructors:
defense against kicks, elbow work and relaxing thru movement!


----------



## dean stewart (Oct 19, 2004)

:idunno: Special Guest to be announced ASAP! :idunno: 
Don't forget to register at the hotel by 10/30/04 to get special rate.


----------

